# Farbe ersetzen - wie bekommt man den genauen Wert



## miwe (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

Die Mechanik des Tools "Farbe ersetzen" verstehe ich ja inzwischen. Aber wie bekommt man den gewünschten genauen Farbwert? Beispiel. Ich habe eine Grafik mit einem hellen Mittelblau und möchte es durch ein Mittelblau mit 10 Prozent Magenta ersetzen.

Wie kann ich den genauen Wert bekommen, wenn ich nur Farbotn, Sättigung usw. einstellen kann. Ich benötige eine genaue CMYK-Angabe.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Michael


----------



## burnobaby (3. November 2005)

Hi
Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber kannst du nicht den Farbraum angeben? Kannst dann ja einen auswählen, wo du mit prozentualen Werten arbeiten kannst! 

Andere möglichkeit wäre neue Datei mit der gewünschten Farbe als Hintergrund und dann mit Pipette auswählen!

Musst mal probieren ob das geht. Bin mir nicht sicher und hab hier auf der Arbeit kein Photoshop!   

MfG Burno


----------



## McAce (3. November 2005)

also ich würde ungesehen so vorgehen erstmal die Farbe als Hintergrundfarbe einstellen.
Das ist wichtig denn wenn die Farbe als Vordergrund definiert ist wird vom Farbaufnehmer
des Farbe ersetzen Tools durch die Ausgewählte Farbe ersetzt.
Jetzt öffnest du die Funktion Farbe ersetzen und wählst die Farbe aus die du ersetzen
möchtest. 
Nun klickst du unten auf das Farbfeld was die Ersatzfarbe bestimmt es öffnet
sich das Farbauswahlmenue jetzt gehst du einfach mit der Maus auf die Hintergrundfarbe
und klickst diese an jetzt sollte deine alte Farbe mit der gewünschten ersetzt worden
sein.

McAce


----------



## miwe (4. November 2005)

Vielleich5t bin ich ja zuu blöd oder mein Photoshop (7.0) anders aufgebaut ... Ich kann alles ganz hervorragend machen, aber der Klick in das Farbfeld (unten im Menüfenster) bei "Farbe auswählen" öffnet keine Auswahl, sondern ändert nur die Vordergrundfarbe in der Werkzeugleiste. Die gewünschte Farbe kann weder in beiden Farbfeldern eingestellt werden, noch wird sie beim Tausch Vordergrund/Hintergurndfarbe in der Werkzeugleiste vom Tool übernommen. Oder habe ich jetzt ein Zwischenschritt vergessen?

1. Datei aufrufen
2. gewünschte Farbe als Hintergrundfarbe definieren
3. alle Farben mit --Pipette, außer die zu ändernden Originalfarbe, die mit +-Pipette anwählen
4. Jetzt normale Tool-Pipette anwählen
5. Und nun kann ich klicken auf welche Farbfelder ich will, es tut sich nichts. Jedenfalls nichts, was in Vorschau oder bei  OK übernommen werden würde. Soll heißen, ich kann keine Farbe direkt anwählen, sondern im Tool-Menü lediglich Sättigung, Farbton usw. einstellen, was viel zu unegnau ist.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Habe wahrscheinlich ein Brett vorm Kopf ...


----------



## McAce (4. November 2005)

Dein Fehler wird sein das du die ToolPipette nimmst, denn die ToolPipette ist da um Farbe abzugreifen die dann der Vordergrundfarbe zugeordnet wird.

Wenn du im Farbe ersetzen Menue bist und dort unten das Farbbild, was für die Farbauswahl der Ersatzfarbe zuständig ist, drauf klickst sollte eigentlich
ein Farbfeldmenue aufspringen. Wenn du nun einfach mit der Maus aus dem Farbfeld
zu vorher eingestellten Hintergrundfarbe wanderst hast du automatisch einen Farbaufnehmer der für die ErsatzFarbe zuständig ist.


McAce


----------



## miwe (4. November 2005)

Erstmal Danke für den Hinweis mit der Pipette, aber



			
				McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du im Farbe ersetzen Menue bist und dort unten das Farbbild, was für die Farbauswahl der Ersatzfarbe zuständig ist, drauf klickst sollte eigentlich
> ein Farbfeldmenue aufspringen.
> McAce



Genau das passiert eben nicht.     

Ratlose Grüße

Michael


----------



## McAce (4. November 2005)

Sorry ich habe aber PS 7 nicht mehr habe es zu gunsten CS2 weggegeben.
ansonsten hätte ich mal nachgeschaut.dann werden die bestimmt was daran geändert haben. :-( 

Könntest du mal das Bild posten damit ich dir auf einem anedern Weg helfen kann.
In PS gibt es ja nicht nur  einen Weg um zum Ziel zu kommen.

McAce


----------

